# I have a Plan, if I can stick to it!



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, I think all the major "events" in our schedule should be over for a while, so I got down the calendar, broke my house down into "areas" and assigned an area to each week from now until the week of Thanksgiving. I should be able to work in every room in my house between now and then, with the exception of the room DD is in.

In my effort to keep motivated, I am only going to do what I can in each area each week. If it is not perfect, I am going to try to remind myself that anything I get done makes it better than it was before, and move on to the next assigned area the next week regardless of whether it is spotless or not. 

Now to see if I can actually stick with it. This week (including the coming weekend) is my porch and mudroom, and yard/garden if time/weather allows.
I want to get the porch and mudroom ready before the weather turns.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck with that!!! I usually say that "this year I'm gonna do better at being organized than I did last year!" SO far, I've lied to myself again! :shrug: I followed FlyLady for quite some time. And I could have done that if there had been like_ 40 hours _in each day!! I get the general gist that you do 5 minutes here and 15 minutes there, and work *this* zone today and *that* zone tomorrow. My problem with her system is there was not a zone for the barn, or the chicken house, or the sheep lot!!! And she never puts in a _time_ to milk or clean rabbit boxes or work in the garden.  But, I did keep the laundry done!! :happy: So, now I'm back to piled up laundry, but the milking is done, the garden is put to bed for the winter, the rabbit hutches are cleaned, and the hens have clean nest to lay in. So.....all in all......I've quite being too hard on myself....I think I'm doing all right!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

luv2farm, I had the same problem with FlyLady. Some of the basic ideas were good, but it seems to me it would only work for someone who was home all day and had nothing to do but clean the house. Like you, I have too many "zones" to fit into a month. In reality, I could probably come up with a "zone a week" and not come back to the first zone for 6 months!

My biggest problem is I tend to clean what is getting on my nerves the most at any given moment. So I have a hard time sticking with a "schedule". Already, I find myself thinking I really should be doing "such and such" instead of clearing off the porch. And to get some of the things off the porch and out of the mudroom, I need to clear out a corner of the storage shed first. AND now it's raining again. I know this is how we got so cluttered in the first place. "Can't do THIS because I have to do THAT first!" But I have to start somewhere.

I didn't accomplish much towards my goal last night, but I did get the coolers from camping last weekend dumped (water) and they are airing out - on the porch. Tonight they can be put away for the season, and will no longer be "living" on the porch. So I figure that's a start. I'm going to try to dedicate at least 15 minutes each evening and see what I can get done that way. Then come weekend I can really tackle whatever is left.

My garden is pretty much ready for winter, although I would like to get a layer of manure on the beds this fall. I have one new bed to fill, and room for 2 more new beds if I can get them laid out. The only beds that aren't covered are the strawberry bed and the sweet potatoe beds. But I have all the tomato cages and other "props" to get put away, and will need to mow around the beds at least one more time before winter, and a few other odds and ends. But I have done better keeping it up this year than I ever have before!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, for accountability's sake, I am going to post what I got done last night. Not much, but every little bit helps. I got all the tubs of jars ready to go to the shed (but it's raining, can't get out there yet, but hopefully this weekend), Bagged 2 bags of trash to bring in to the dumpster (which I promptly forgot this morning, but will bring tomorrow) washed the outside of the kitchen window and door and frames, the inside of the door and frame, dusted the stand on which all my plants sit, swept the floor and vacuumed the rugs. 

All this was made easier by DD, who remembered me saying I was going to be cleaning the porch and mudroom this week, and she straightened out all the coats and shoes & boots somewhat so they weren't in a big pile in the corner. Gotta love those kids when they pay attention!

Now we'll see if I get any more accomplished tonight!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I didn't get anything done last night. But I did remember to load the trash this morning so it is out of the mudroom and in the dumpster. Hopefully tonight will not be filled with as many interruptions as last night, so I can get more done. But I still feel good about what I've done so far. I caught myself turning the light on in the mudroom early this morning and admiring all the floor space I've uncovered so far! LOL!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

You're doing GREAT!! You have inspired me to clean off my kitchen porch tomorrow evening. My boys have a "Boy Scout" thing this weekend.......so I'm gonna do it!!! Thanks for the push!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

luv2farm, I can't imagine being an inspiration to anyone, but I am glad to help!

Especially since last night I, myself, did not get much done on the porch (too cold and wet) or the mudroom, as DH was doing some of his own cleaning in there! LOL! Which, is as his typical cleaning goes, things get strung and piled all over ~ can't even get into my deep freeze at the moment :grit: BUT, we will go to the store tonight after work to purchase the storage containers/tool boxes he needs so he can sort it all and put it away!!! I am happy about this, because a lot of what he has out he accused ME of moving or misplacing, and when he finally found it, he had to admit it was right where he put it!!! And now he will finally get it all together. This not only affects my mudroom, but over half of what is piled up on my diningroom table at the moment!!

I am looking forward to tomorrow, as I will be able to get up first thing and start right in (I am a morning person, who fizzles out easily by the time I get home from work in the evenings!). It is suppose to be sunnier and warmer, also, so that will help. Wish me luck!

Let me know how you get along with the kitchen porch!!!


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I totally understand what you guys are saying. I tried the FlyLady but I felt like she didn't have as much going on in her life as I do. I have 2 home based businesses and do alot in our ministry. I have 5 dogs a garden and a disabled husband. Now I am not complaining but it just don't seem like I will ever be totally organized and up to date on all the cleaning. I tend to get overwhelmed then I just shut down until I can rejuvinate myself again. Up down up down. 
One day I will get there.
I have a MIL that has the cleanest house in the world. But that is pretty much all she does. She bakes and cooks, but she is not working 2 businesses and taking care of a disabled husband etc.... Ok I guess this has turned into a vent.:grit:


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

lickcreek;
Sounds like you are still on the ball :bow: I had to "make a path to my freezers " earlier in the week. We had a steer butchered and I had to make room for him in the freezers. So I had to clean some of the stuff out. I cooked up some ribs for stock, cooked up 4 hens and picked the meat off, and I have some apple and pear peelings out now to make juice out off tomorrow. Well, I want you to know....I'm still inspired BUT....I had a change in plans. "The boys" (husband included) didn't get out the door till later than I had planned. SO the new schedule is this:

This evening (it is 6:35 now)
1--do some painting in the kitchen and living room that has been needed since we moved in this old house (basically just the brick on the fireplaces--nothing major, but it takes time)
2--fold the *6* loads of clothes that is living on the couch 
3-- gather the trash of the kitchen porch

Tomorrow
1--butcher 8 rabbits first thing in the morning
2-- the rest off the day will be took up with canning: 1 five gallon bucket of pears, 1 five gallon bucket of apples, and a running of sweet potatoes, and juicing the froze peeling (that are currently thawing) along with the peelings from the fresh fruit. 

THEN: 
3--WORK ON THE PORCH

Wish me luck!!

UPDATE: The painting is done. Took longer than anticipated, had to do 2 coats. So, I didn't get to the clothes or the porch. That'll have to wait till tomorrow.....I'm tried and I'm going to bed. Good night , all!!


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

luv2farm:
Wow what a busy day! If I could get half of that done I'd be happy. I think this time of year makes me lazy. Or maybe I'm just lazy.:Bawling:


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

The point of Flylady is to do a little at a time, and to learn a little at a time.
(My house didn't get messy overnight, and it's going to take more than a day to clean it up).
Feelings of being overwhelmed is what makes me decide to do nothing (There's no way I can get that all done so why even try?).
I saw that in myself again this evening. I've been putting off digging the rest of my taters because it seemed like too big a job. Then I remembered that I don't have to do all of them at once, I can just dig a few tonight, and a few more tomorrow.
I've also been chipping away at the apples. I have a washtub full in my kitchen, waiting to be cut up and frozen (easiest) or made into sauce. I decided if I do one sink full of apples each day, I'll get them done eventually!
Now when I'm feeling overwhelmed looking at my long to-do list, I try to decide which task would give me the biggest sense of accomplishment. Sometimes of course I need to go in order of what needs to be done first, but sometimes I just need that little sense of accomplishment to help motivate me to do the next thing.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

lickcreek said:


> ........ because a lot of what he has out he accused ME of moving or misplacing, and when he finally found it, he had to admit it was right where he put it!!! And now he will finally get it all together. This not only affects my mudroom, but over half of what is piled up on my diningroom table at the moment!!



lickcreek, 
I love it.....my DH says I "cleaned it". hahaha..How did you do at getting to the freezer? Did you get all the "stuff" up? It takes so long to organize and 
arrange things. 

Well, while I was out picking up more apples Sat. morning, my neighbor stopped by and said I could have some from his place ( 4 trees, loaded). So I went and picked up over a bushel. So.....the rabbits are still living! But, I did get 2 runs of apple pie filling canned, and 2 gallon of juice. And the pears are canned. After work today......apples and sweet potatos!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sheripoms ~ obviously you "get" me! LOL! I find myself overwhelmed and doing the same as you. It's like, why bother!? Oh, and I too have a MIL with a picture perfect house, but she also has NOTHING else to do. 

debbiebofjc ~ yes, I understand the basic principles of "you can do anything for 15 minutes" and "it won't happen over night". What I couldn't do was follow her plan by the "zones" she assigned. I guess I am trying to customize it to my own house and what I want to get done. I normally work a lot like you do, whatever is the Biggest project that is bothering me the most. 

luv2farm ~ wow! You got a lot done this weekend! Canning is very time consuming. 

Okay, I have to admit, we didn't exactly stick to the plan this weekend, but did make some headway. Here's what I DID do:
~Got bill paying caught up, went to night deposit in town and not only deposited paychecks but made 2 other deposits that should have been done weeks ago! 
~ Cleared out garden shed to put jars away, in the process finding about 2Â½ dozen more jars to clean and box, and discovered several floorboards that are almost rotted thru.  Removed a full garbage bag of trash from shed.
~ Restacked necessary items in shed, and stacked totes of jars in the "good corner", explaining to DH this will be okay for winter, but next spring we need to look into replacing garden shed.
~ Bagged 2 garbage bags of trash off porch, and swept floor walls and cieling. 
~Sorted the onions and stored good ones, took bad ones to compost heap.

THEN, promptly filled porch back up because DH decided it was time to do what's "hopefully the last yard mowing of the year" so Grill and a few other things got moved back to the porch. 

~ 3 loads of laundry washed and folded, plus one still in the dryer. Would have used the line for all, but again, the mowing...
~ Kitchen floor scrubbed because I just couldn't take it anymore!!
~ Cleaned out most of the frig, and fed the compost pile!
~ Did some more garden clean-up

My mudroom still has a couple of things on the freezer  and some sacks and a box of burnable trash. DH FINALLY cleaned out the burn barrel over the weekend :sing: and if the weather allows, I will be eliminating that trash tonight. I brought the 2 bags of non-burnables to the dumpster this morning.

Today was to be the first day of my next "zone", which was going to be the utility room. But we started planning for the kitchen remodeling project we've been putting off, so the kitchen may become my next target and the utility room will get moved to another week.

Sorry for rambling so! And thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Man you all make tired just thinking about your lists.LOL. If I get the dishes and laundry done I feel good some days. Today's goal is the kitchen, laundry, recyclabes and hopefully my closet.........


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it OK if I join you ladies? We moved here in April and we still have boxes in almost every room (with junk piled on top of them!). It's simply repulsive.

Granted, we have been working like crazy outside scraping and painting the house and gardening and cutting firewood and all of that stuff, but...I still want a clean and tidy house!!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW!!! You girls have really been working hard while I was gone!

I cheated and used the move to purge a lot of stuff from my household. Since I still own the previous residence, I can take my time about moving stuff and get it where it belongs the first time. Right now, the only place in my house that is not ridiculously clean is my son's bedroom. He hasn't been home in a few weeks, and I won't clean in there.............too scary.....lol.

This week's "project" is to organize my sun porch/office. All my storage tubs have to go out there and still leave access to the door in case of fire. I also have my office space out there. Since I have no shelves hung out there yet, my books are all still at the trailer. This makes me sad. I miss my books and my computer room. Once it's finished up this week, I will be able to organize all my craft supplies and get back to work on my little business.

Over the course of the next week, I will be harvesting and using as many of the plums from the tree out back as I possibly can. It's not easy trying to find ways to use them up......lol I already made and canned pear butter last week. After the plums and grapes are all done, then I will put the garden to bed. We were so blessed to find these fruit trees and this garden when we moved here. All I have to do is prep for next year, now.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ninn said:


> I cheated and used the move to purge a lot of stuff from my household.
> .


Sometimes I think moving would be the easiest solution! LOL


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I cleaned the living room yesterday. Hubby and son have LEGOs all over the dining room table (Hubby claimed it for their "play area" this winter!), so I made the announcement that no toys are to make it into the living room. We'll see how that goes.

Today I am going to clean and tidy up the spare bedroom. Right now, it is housing a lot of stuff that Hubby thinks we need to keep, but has not yet designated a permanent location for. I already dropped off two boxes in town today...maybe I can sneak more junk out of the house soon.

If I get the spare bedroom done today, I want to start on our bedreeom tomorrow.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

mammabooh said:


> Is it OK if I join you ladies?  ......but...I still want a clean and tidy house!!!!!


*Mammabooh* good luck to you on that!!! :sing:

I would love to have a cleaned up house, but I have came to the realization that "That ain't gonna happen". I work till 3:30 everyday, 2 boys in school (and various LIMITED activities), and the farm chores to do. I barely keep the clothes washed, and they are never folded and put away . If you are looking for something to wear....try looking on the couch! Now, mind you we are not nasty.....just piled up!! But, we do sit down everynight to a meal as a family! A must for me!!

For the most part....the garden is put to bed....although, I would like to find some strawberry plants to set out. I am still covered up with apples. I'm about "OVER IT" with them! I still need to butcher 9 rabbits...maybe this weekend if it is not raining. I still have sweet potatos to can, too. Huuummmm.....no wonder I don't have the laundry folded :stars:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

mammabooh, Welcome! The more people keeping me accountable the better! And I'm glad to see you're making progress as well.

Ninn, that's not cheating. That's taking advantage of the opportunity! I've had the same thoughts as moongirl. In 26 years it's amazing at how much carp you feel the need to "store", and moving it would be worthless! My DBF's answer is "light a match, walk away!" I can't afford either remedy! LOL!

Well, Monday I didn't get far, but I did get some of the trash off the porch, mudroom, kitchen and bath burnt, and ended up cleaning up the flower bed that is close to the burn barrel while I kept an eye on it. Found out that my volunteer pumpkin plant there has 2 pumpkins on it! (I only knew about one!) I also got some "dumpster trash" loaded in the car and to the dumpster yesterday morning.

Last night, I decided to "stick with the plan" for now and focus on the utility area. Even if we go through with our kitchen remodel plans we will need a place to put everything that is stored in the lower cabinets when we take them out. So I will see if I can make any temporary storage room in there. That should give me some extra incentive to really purge whatever I can. So, with that in mind, I started in with laundry. I have a huge pile of stuff on the table in there that I started sorting and folding and putting away. You know the stuff ... Seldom used sheets? Toss it up there. Long sleeve shirts? It's summer. Pile them on. Socks and towels? Gotta get this load drying, throw them on there for now... Very embarrasing!

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I still haven't started on the spare bedroom. I walked outside and realized that our pop-up camper needed to have its final clean-out before we can put it away for the winter (when we aren't camping during the summer, we leave it set up in our back yard so we can camp out whenever the mood strikes us!). So...I took all of the bedding out of there, took the table down and put the cushions in place, swept it out, and did the initial popping down of the ends. Hubby will have to remove the door when he gets home from work so we can crank it down and tuck it away for winter.

NOW I have a bunch more laundry to do. That's ok, though...I can use some of the bedding that I just took out of the camper to put in the spare bedroom.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

mammabooh, that's the story of my cleaning life! LOL! My great plans seem to get spoiled by an even bigger project. Or I simply get sidetracked by something that in my feeble head seems more important to me at the time. But any headway is still headway.
Fortunately for you, you can use that laundry indoors as well. My bedding for camping is all full sized, and everything inside is queen, king or twin. Not very well thought out I guess. Good luck with the laundry!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, lickcreek!

Well, the camper is now put to bed for the season. I started in the spare bedroom...at least got all the toys and junk off of the bed and moved some furniture around. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

lickcreek said:


> mammabooh, that's the story of my cleaning life! LOL! My great plans seem to get spoiled by an even bigger project. Or I simply get sidetracked by something that in my feeble head seems more important to me at the time. But any headway is still headway.
> Fortunately for you, you can use that laundry indoors as well. My bedding for camping is all full sized, and everything inside is queen, king or twin. Not very well thought out I guess. Good luck with the laundry!


I always get sidetracked!! As I have said before on here....five minutes is better than nothing! I keep a giveaway box outside the apartment door. We put things in that as we get rid of them. When there is enough stuff I drop at the Salavation Army on my way to work. If I waited to 'clean' my bookshelves in one big swoop it would never happen! Not ever!!!!LOL


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Well,I took today off work.....just to work at home....I am so far behind!!!

Todays list:
Kids off to school --Check
laundry, approx 6 loads--all will go on the line....it supposed to rain tomorrow
sweep and mop living room and kitchen
change the closets from summer clothes to winter


If the above get done......I still have LOTS of apples and sweet potatoes waiting on me!! AAhhhhh....what a way to spend the day off!! I love being home!!!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

luv2farm, I'm a lot like you. I find myself taking the day off from my paying job every now and then just to get caught up at home. What a way to use up vacation days! But the feeling of being "more in control" is worth it to me. Trouble is, I know I work a LOT harder on those days at home than I would have if I'd gone to work!!

How's it going with the laundry? At this rate I won't have access to my clothesline again until maybe Sunday. Rain started late Tuesday and is forcast through Saturday. I am doing what is necessary for now hoping that I can do a BIG wash on Sunday to get all caught up. After all, I still have piles of clean stuff in the utility room that needs put away. Some of it from last spring when the weather got nice. I bet I can even find some of my fall clothes if I look in there! Cool wet temps in the upper 50s require a bit more than my current wardrobe of t-shirts and shorts!

Well, girls, I got NOWHERE last night with my cleaning projects. Instead DH and I and DD went to Menards and ordered the new kitchen countertop. :sing: Sale ends Saturday, and we weren't sure we could get there over the weekend. We came home with part of the tile (rest was out of stock, but we got a raincheck so we can still get the sale price when it comes in), a new high-arch faucet which also has a water filter with it, and a sink. 

Although I am still not sure about the sink. I think we ended up with a stainless steel one that has a shiny finish, and I don't think I'm going to like it. I wanted stainless steel, but prefer the satin finish. This was the only one that had big, square basins. All the others were odd shaped, or had big rounded bottoms. I did some checking on-line this morning, and it looks like we can order one like I want from Lowes for a lot less money. Will talk to DH.

Anyway, hope you all accomplished more yesterday than I did. Tonite DH & DD will be gone again, and there isn't much on TV to distract me, so maybe I'll have a better report tomorrow!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well ... here's my report for last night. Again, I didn't stick to the "plan" exactly as I had some bills to take care of, so part of the evening was spent on the computer updating our finances. I realized that my payment schedule only went thru the end of October. I did this because DH gets an extra paycheck in the month of October, and I usually use those to pay down on major debts when I can. I haven't talked with DH to see where to allocate this extra $$ yet, but I went ahead and planned to put it towards the tractor loan. In fact, if I've figured correctly, we should have enough in that check to pay it off, :sing: if DH didn't have other plans for the money. So I went ahead and scheduled payments thru the end of the year based on that. I can easily change it if need be, but would LOVE to be out from under another loan payment.

As for the utility room, I did 2 loads of laundry and went through the pile on the table, folding and sorting. That didn't seem like much, so I made myself get a garbage bag and told myself I would not stop until I threw away 20 things. I easily found 20 things, and 4-5 things that can be donated. I didn't have a box for them, so they are currently in a pile on the table (the one I just cleaned off - ugh!) Will find a box for them tonight. Hopefully will find more things to donate this weekend. I don't want to give up my boxes, as I know I will need them to clear out my cupboards in a couple of weeks. So I guess I better be keeping my eye out for more boxes!!! The bag of 20 things is now in the dumpster!

I should have the house to myself Sat, from early morning to early afternoon. The forcast now says we should have some clouds, but no rain. I am hoping to get some of my "bigger" laundry done (bedding, some coats from storage, etc.) and line dried. While I am doing the laundry, I intend to work on the utility room cleaning and purging. I really hope to make a big difference this weekend so I can move on to my next "zone" on Monday. We'll see.

Hope things are going well for the rest of you!!!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

My best made plans seem to go by the wayside.......

I still don't have the rabbits butchered  :bash: There seems to be something that shows up everyday that I need to take care of!!! I had a 25 lb box of tomotoes to make juice out of....which I did get done today :banana02: Also got 17 pints of apple pie filling made today :sing: But, the floor still needs swept and mopped, and I have laundry that still needs folded  I'll start again tomorrow. Good night all!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well ladies, how did the weekend go? Mine was fairly productive, I think, in spite of the interuptions! (Don't worry luv2farm, I'm right there with you!)

Saturday I started in on the utility area. 
~ Burnt household trash, plus 2 bags and a large full cardboard box from the utility room.  
~ Fillled 2 garbage bags full for the dumpster
~ Shelved all my canning supplies
~ Sorted and purged some of my soap making supplies
~ cobwebs knocked down, floors swept, the table cleared off the table. 
~ Cleaned out laundry supply "cupboard"
~ Washed all my bedding (2 loads) plus 2 additional loads
Life interruped me the rest of the day. LOL!

Sunday, I switched gears and started on my bedroom. I know that wasn't the original plan, but with the temps changing I needed to find my "warmer" clothes, and all the laundry I had done needed a home, so it's somewhat connected, right? 
~Moved furniture, dusted, vaccuumed, washed some of the woodwork
~ went through the 3 (yes, count them, THREE ) laundry baskets that had sat in my bedroom since last spring when things warmed up. 
~ Went through both dressers getting ready for fall/winter. 
~ Made a pile of shorts and t-shirts that will need to be stored. 
Didn't get to the laundry basket full of clean, folded clothes still in the utility room, as DH was going stir crazy, and wanted to go to Menards again after more supplies for the kitchen remodel and the room he is partitioning off in the livingroom. That pretty much wiped out the day.

If I can just find a place for the 4 kitchen chairs that are falling apart, and the broken carpet cleaner currently hiding in the utility room, I'll have a much more open area to work in. Still some shelves to go through, and some stuff DH needs to make decisions about. But I feel like I made a dent.

I'm not sure what "area" I will be moving to this week yet. I thought I would be continuing with the utility area and kitchen, to get ready for the remodel. But DH is now wants to start the livingroom partition, since it will be a week and a half before the kitchen counter will be here. :nono: I told him to start one project or the other, as I cannot have both rooms tore apart at once. But I know he will start the partition this week - most of what we bought last night was for it. So that may be the next area to attack. Unfortunately, a lot of what's in the way of that one is DHs stuff, making it harder to sort and purge.

Wish me luck! Hope you all had productive weekends as well.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oops, forgot to report that I also got the mudroom, kitchen, bathroom and hallway floors swept and mopped and washed down the walls in the hallway. No wonder I'm stiff and sore this morning, and was ready to come back to work!! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

lickcreek said:


> Okay, I think all the major "events" in our schedule should be over for a while, so I got down the calendar, broke my house down into "areas" and assigned an area to each week from now until the week of Thanksgiving. I should be able to work in every room in my house between now and then, with the exception of the room DD is in.
> 
> In my effort to keep motivated, I am only going to do what I can in each area each week. If it is not perfect, I am going to try to remind myself that anything I get done makes it better than it was before, and move on to the next assigned area the next week regardless of whether it is spotless or not.
> 
> ...


That's similar to what I'm trying to do.

Making progress, but it's slow. I have my mother's 50 years worth of pack-rat stuff to contend with.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

ladycat ~ join me! My progress is actually pretty slow, too, and I'm okay with that. I realize that it's not going to be perfect overnight. I just want to know that I'm improving! And I need some motivation to keep me working towards it. If not, I easily get a "why bother" attitude, and it doesn't take long at all for it to get WAY worse!

I feel for you dealing with your mother's 50 years of accumulation. Here at home I only have what my DH and our family have collected in a little over 26 years. BUT, I see what I have to look forward to someday with my DMom. Not only is she a bit of a packrat, but DDad left his share of machinery, parts, etc strung about the farm. When DMom asked him why he didn't get rid of some of it, he replied "It's all part of my estate! I'm leaving it to the kids!" God bless him, he did too.Problem there is that my DBrother came along and took what he thought was of value, for as little as possible, and hasn't been back to help with cleanup or upkeep since. My DSis is out of state with her family, so she's not any help really (only moral support). So looks like it will fall on DH, my kids and me. Thank God I have them.

Are you going through all this at your place or hers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

lickcreek said:


> Are you going through all this at your place or hers?


This is her place. I don't have a place.

She used to go garage saling and would bring home carloads of stuff. Much of that stuff is still here. In the way. EVERYWHERE. :stars:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hang in there ladycat. Just remember it took 50 years to accumulate. No way that it can be done overnight! Keep pecking away at it. That's the best we can do. And remember, any little accomplishment is really a step forward. 

I remind myself of this whenever I walk in my mudroom and see the stuff STILL laying on top of my deepfreeze. At least I have a nice clean floor to pile it all on whenever I need to get in there! And DH has plans to partition off part of the living room for his own space for these things. We'll have to see how well he picks up after himself when all his thing have a home. But that's another story . . .

Are any of her garage sale purchases still "garage sale worthy"? Anything worthwhile to list on craigslist or other venues? Maybe that way you could enlist "outside help" to eliminate some of the larger, better items. Let them haul it off for you. LOL! Just a suggestion. Do you have anyone you can get to help? For the day, or even an hour might make a big difference.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

reporting for the weekend:

lickcreek ~ you are my HERO.....you are doing great!! When we moved into the farm house (which is a 1950's _small, small_, house) we had to live in it and remodel it!! We didn't even have a bathroom!! I feel for you!!

mommabooh~ thanks for the reminder on the camper. Hadn't even thought of it yet!

This past weekend, I done NOTHING!!!! We had a family camping trip planned, so I am even further behind. I hate that quilty feeling I get when I do something *fun*, instead of something productive. Why do I do that to myself!?

Anyway.....last night we were expecting our first hard freeze. I went out and cut the vines off the sweet potatos. I still need to dig them though. THere were several of them on "the surface" of the ground, picked them up, peeled them, and put them on to can. Had 3 quarts and 5 pints. I have a meeting tonight, so I'll only have time to run home and swap some laundry around, fix a quick bite to eat, and be out the door again.

Tomorrow.....1) more apples...sigh.  What do you all do with ALL your apples. I need a new canning recipe. No room in the freezer. 2) church

Thursday......LAUNDRY!!!!!!!! and apples.......sigh :help:

Friday......undetermined

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

luv2farm, thanks for the compliment. But if you SAW my house, I doubt you would still feel I deserved the title! And don't feel bad about the camping trip. After all, this late in the year it is probably the last one for a while, right? And we all need to just get out of Dodge sometimes! 

Last night was a bust for some reason. Couldn't get motivated. Got a load of laundry done and supper fixed and that was about the extent of it. We even got home from work fairly early, so I don't know what that was all about. Anyway, on to today...

My plan for this week (not the original schedule, due to DHs remodeling aspirations...) is to start clearing out the bottom cabinets in the kitchen. I don't want to be doing this at the last minute with DH in the background grumbling because he can't do anything until I get out of his way! After 26 years of working on projects with him, I kindof know what to expect. Besides, this will give me a chance to figure out how many more boxes I will need. I will continue getting the laundry caught up, and put away upstairs where it belongs. 

And I may even get the opportunity to get some of my filing caught up and some purging done around the computer desk area. I see this coming, since the desk is going to need to be moved once DH starts walling off his area in the livingroom. The computer, along with my file cabinets, are now located in what will be "his" room. I think he believes he can frame the wall, then worry about moving the computer desk. I don't think that will work. I just KNOW all it will take is one evening with nothing else to do, and he will be ripping into the carpet to start in. Hopefully the neighbor can keep him busy servicing the fall equipment long enough for me to get my stuff organized first!

Here's to a good week for everyone!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

lickcreek, it sounds like you're turning into a cleaning maniac...good job!

I feel very unmotivated toady, so I haven't done much. One load of laundry, dishes, cleaned son's room (complete with boxing up some old clothes, toys and books for the thrift store), swept our bedroom and son's bedroom, put clothes away (only one little pile left!), and am getting ready to make some cheesy cornbread. I made and canned some chili earlier this summer, so I think we'll have that with the cheesy cornbread and a salad out of the garden for supper tonight.

I'd better get some stuff done before Son and Hubby get home, because then it's playtime!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

A quick update ~ for accountability's sake LOL! ~ I got absolutely NOTHING done Tuesday night. No ambition. No organization. And DH and DD took over the kitchen cleaning Hunter Ed guns, so I just stayed out of the way!

Last night was a bit better, I went ahead and cleared out the drawers and cupboards of thing I don't use on a regular basis. I still have all the necessities to do day-to-day cooking and cleaning. The rest is boxed up and either in the hallway or utility room. I cleared out 4 drawers (1 left with utensils and I did leave some of the dishtowels and cloths in one drawer), and I cleared 2 large cabinets, plus one smaller one, and what would be considered half of another one (I left the pots and pans I would need, but removed all other stuff). That leaves 2 other cabinets, and food is stored in them. They will wait til last minute also. 

This really got me to thinking... look at all the space taken up by things I seldom if ever use. I will be looking at these things a LOT more closely before putting them back in the cupboards when this is all done! I could have probably purged a lot of it last night, but I was out of garbage bags. 

I paid some bills last night too, but didn't get around to any real filing or purging there. Oh well, weekend is coming!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I keep purging my shelves and closets........only thing is it NEVER seems emptier!! Dh and I are taking a bunch of stuff to the Salvation Army today. It does always make me feel good when my "give away" area in the front hallway is empty.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

lickcreek, how wonderful that you have some empty space now! I just told Hubby last night that most of our trouble with housekeeping is that we have so much stuff that we don't need (but we keep around anyway), that it junks up the place and it never looks tidy. It's simply maddening. I'm pretty much a minimalist. Hubby and son like to keep things around just in case they ever want to use/play with them again. Hubby thinks we need more storage space. I think we need less stuff.

Maybe I should make him read the book "Clutterbusters". I read it several years ago and loved it!

P.S. I LOVE to clean, I just hate to tidy up for two hours before I can run the sweeper.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

moongirl...I keep a donation box going at all times. There is always something I come across that need to go. It IS a great feeling to fill that box and haul it away, isn't it?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

moongirl ~ I remember doing my upstairs closet (combination clothes/misc closet) one time. I took out a whole pick-up load of "stuff", put back what I thought was "keepers" and could barely get the keepers back in that closet. I removed a pickup load! How was all that stuff in there to begin with?!?!

mammabooh ~ I don't mind cleaning either, if I can just go to it and clean. I'm like you, though. I spend way more time getting ready to clean than I do cleaning! Guess that's why I LOVE to clean my mom's house. No clutter, it takes no time to clean! AND it LOOKS clean when I'm done. My house, if I don't use a cleaner with a scent, I'm not sure you could tell by looking that I did anything! Sad, I know.

But I'm working on it...

As for the "empty space", it's full of the "stuff" out of my cabinets now!! LOL! But at least I had somewhere to go with it all! And the store called this AM and my counter top is in. I expect to have a REAL mess on my hands this weekend. But this one will be for a greater good! LOL!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Well the load od stuff is at the Salavation Army. For now the hallway is empty. Tomorrow is a new day though!LOL Won't accomplish anything today. I'm off to work.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

lol...reading all your posts made me tired this morning! I thought I was the only one that felt overwhelmed with jobs to do. I'm trying to do a little every day if I can and hopefully one day will be all caught up. (at least by next april when the outside work starts all over again...lol)
I think a spotless house is a sign of a unhappy unfulfilled woman, that has nothing better to do with her time then housework, so as long as your families and time spent together is top priority don't stress about the little things.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Sanza said:


> lol...reading all your posts made me tired this morning! I thought I was the only one that felt overwhelmed with jobs to do. I'm trying to do a little every day if I can and hopefully one day will be all caught up. (at least by next april when the outside work starts all over again...lol)
> I think a spotless house is a sign of a unhappy unfulfilled woman, that has nothing better to do with her time then housework, so as long as your families and time spent together is top priority don't stress about the little things.


I like that theory! My mother's house always had to be spotless. She was always one cranky woman. Everyone tells me I am becoming like her. I know I am not that bad I am happy if I can walk across the floor when I come home from work at the end of the day. My mother once yelled at me because the vaccum marks were not going in the right direction! I am thrilled when my family remembers we have a vaccum!!!LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Cleaned out a pantry cabinet and fixed the back(it was coming loose). Amazing what gets pushed to the back! Four loads of laundry done. Now I plan to sort and fold some baskets of clothes while I watch the race. Somedays life isn't too bad.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sanza, I am so glad you posted! I needed to hear this after this weekend! I really accomplished NOTHING! I had a house full (DD + her boyfriend, + a family friend + DS!) in and out all weekend! DH had to work most of Saturday, so I was home with 4 extra people in and out of the house. We did get to the store Sunday to pick up the countertop that was in. Other than that, I cooked, did some laundry, and a LOT of dishes! LOL!

Oh, and I paid some bills, threw out a garbage bag full of papers from around the computer desk that we did not need to keep (still have a LOT of filing to do though) and burnt trash. 

Not a very productive weekend. But I did spend time with my kids. And since there is NOTHING spotless about my home after this weekend, I MUST be a very fulfilled, happy woman! LOL!

Thanks again Sanza, for that reality check!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm glad you had time with your kids, thats top priority in my books. I also had company last weekend, but this week bit by bit I did finish cleaning the shop so the big machines can be put away. I've given up on the idea of rototilling my garden this fall, and I'm finally done with all my tomatos this year, so the jars and dehydraters are put away. Now I only have 1 big project to finish.....I'm reupholstering my living room furniture. I know I'm nuts...lol, but it's something new to learn and do. I thought I'd have it all finished by the end of summer....wrong!! then by our thanksgiving which was middle of Oct....wrong!! Now I'm hoping for being done before xmas.


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

you all are inspiring! My mother was laid off recently and keeps talking about moving in with us, and we just found out I was pregnant with #6. I need to find room for 2 more people! I keep telling myself I have 6 months to get things in order, which is mostly getting rid of stuff. Of course I feel this urgency now, no one else in the family is done. I have to admit when I'm feeling well teh kids pitch in and we get a lot done, but when I'm dealing with this cold or morning sickness the kids take advantage and we are lucky to get the basics done. And just like the rest of you, its not just my house we are dealing with but a barn & chicken coop, and rabbit cages and are we ready for winter and do we have enough wood stacked etc etc. 

So thanks for posting, I know I am not alone!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Everyone send some motivation my way! I will be home from work the next three days. Brand new boxes in the hallway for any give away stuff and DH is taking the girls to a friends for a Bday party later. I really just feel like curling up with the good book I am reading now. LOL


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl, that is exactly why I don't do near as much reading as I would like. It's so easy to get caught up in it, and let the rest of the day go by!

But, it sounds like you are all set, and should really take advantage of the opportunity. It's much easier to get things done when everyone else is out of the house. At least, I find that true in my house. And it seems those opportunities are few and far between! So, go get 'em, make a huge dent (it won't take nearly as long as you think!!) and when you feel yourself running out of steam, dig out that book, and celebrate what you DID accomplish. Don't burn yourself out trying to do it all in one pass. 

I'm here rooting for you!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I compromised the other day. I cleaned a little and did a batch of laundry. Finished my Book though. As Long as I don't start another one for a few days I might be O.K. LOL Have a head cold this morning and need to take my oldest DD to march in the veterans day parade. Tackle cleaning out my bookshelves a little more............


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

You all are inspiring me! 
So much that I takled 2 cupboards and cleaned & scrubbed them out. One that Is behind a door and sorta out of the way. For some reason I just seem to use it for stashing junk I really dont need into. While the top of my fridge is packed with stuff because there is no place else for it.
In this cupboard I found way too many empty saved jars. Saving a couple jars is one thing but I must have some kind of jar compulsion or something as to why I save them, their not special, jelly jars and mayonaise type. After the jars and junk were cleaned out I have enough room in there clear off a lot of the top of the fridge, to put my dehydrator in there! Maybe even a big stew pot too. 
With that and all the other regular house cleaning & laundry I did yesterday it looks pretty nice in here.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sumer ~ Congratulations! Doesn't it feel great! I still have the biggest share of the contents of my bottom kitchen cupboards setting in my hallway and utility room. I planned to do a major purging before putting things back after the remodel. We seem to be delaying the actual work, though, so after reading your post, I am thinking maybe I can go ahead and do some of the purging NOW, and reduce the piles in the hall and utility room. 

Thanks for the incentive. I needed something I could do while waiting for DS to get moved out of my living room! LOL!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Yup, It will stay looking good untill my son wakes up and starts his feeding fest.
You gotta picture me sitting on the kitchen floor last night surounded by empty jars in total amazement as to how I collected so many for no reason in particular. He walked in the kitchen, looked at me, looked longingly at the fridge which he couldnt get to, muttered something, and he turned around and went back into his room. It was hillareous!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Sumer ~ That's too funny! :rotfl: I love it! Sounds like something that would happen at my house.


----------

